# [HARDWARE] Disque dur neuf, qui se fait... vieux ?! [RESOLU]

## davidou2a

Salut les gars j'ai une interrogation de taille,

J'ai un DD en USB externe de 500Go qui a meme pas 2 semaine et que j'ai du brancher maxi 6 fois a ma machine...

Aujourd'hui voulant y recuperer une image disque je vois que la copie peine, et que carrement la diode du DD s'eteint et... plus rien...

```
TheEvil hellmaker # hdparm -T -t /dev/sdb 

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1574 MB in  2.00 seconds = 786.68 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 100 MB in  3.01 seconds =  33.24 MB/sec
```

```
TheEvil hellmaker # fsck.ext4 /dev/sdb1e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)

/dev/sdb1 : propre, 37/30531584 fichiers, 4101281/122096390 blocs
```

```
TheEvil hellmaker # badblocks -v /dev/sdb

Vérification des blocs 0 à 488386583

Vérification des blocs défectueux (test en mode lecture seule) :   0.00% effectué, 0:01 écoulé

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

130051536ffectué, 3:31:49 écoulé

complété                            

Passe complétée, 1845 blocs défectueux repérés.
```

Vous en pensez quoi? j'ai jamais eu de disque qui a lâché, je les ai toujours changés au bout d'un moment, vous pensez que celui-la est deja cuit? bien que neuf?

----------

## guilc

```
smartctl -a /dev/sdb
```

?

----------

## davidou2a

J'avais pas mis de debug smart vu qu'il le prends pas... la poisse quoi :

```
TheEvil hellmaker # smartctl -a -d scsi /dev/sdb

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

Device: TOSHIBA  MK5059GSX        Version: 

Serial number: 801130168383

Device type: disk

Local Time is: Sun Nov 14 14:34:16 2010 CET

Device does not support SMART

Error Counter logging not supported

Device does not support Self Test logging
```

----------

## guilc

pour un disque over USB -d scsi ne convient pas.

Essaye :

- sans argument

- avec -d sat,16

- avec -d sat,12

----------

## davidou2a

Moi qui avait jamais utilisé smartctl  :Wink: 

```
TheEvil hellmaker # smartctl /dev/sdb

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

/dev/sdb: Unknown USB bridge [0x18a5:0x022b (0x000)]

Smartctl: please specify device type with the -d option.

Use smartctl -h to get a usage summary
```

```
TheEvil hellmaker # smartctl -a -d sat,16 /dev/sdb

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     TOSHIBA MK5059GSX

Serial Number:    30A4F7H7S

Firmware Version: GK003U

User Capacity:    500 107 862 016 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Sun Nov 14 14:53:52 2010 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 120) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 176) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003d)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   100   100   001    Pre-fail  Always       -       3037

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       34

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       2400

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       21

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   100   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       34

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       21

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       156

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       31 (Min/Max 18/46)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       161

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3040

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

220 Disk_Shift              0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       70

222 Loaded_Hours            0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       12

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

224 Load_Friction           0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

226 Load-in_Time            0x0026   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       243

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0001   100   100   001    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 2357 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 2357 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 30 f0 db 80 ef  Error: UNC 48 sectors at LBA = 0x0f80dbf0 = 260103152

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 80 a0 db 80 e0 00      04:47:04.931  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 20 db 80 e0 00      04:47:04.929  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 a0 da 80 e0 00      04:47:04.927  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 20 da 80 e0 00      04:47:04.926  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 a0 d9 80 e0 00      04:47:04.924  READ DMA EXT

Error 2356 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 38 26 80 ef  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x0f802638 = 260056632

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 38 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.891  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 30 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.890  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 28 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.890  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 20 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.889  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 18 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.889  READ DMA EXT

Error 2355 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 58 38 26 80 ef  Error: UNC 88 sectors at LBA = 0x0f802638 = 260056632

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 80 10 26 80 e0 00      04:46:54.748  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 90 25 80 e0 00      04:46:54.746  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 10 25 80 e0 00      04:46:54.744  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 90 24 80 e0 00      04:46:54.742  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 10 24 80 e0 00      04:46:54.740  READ DMA EXT

Error 2354 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 20 3c c0 ee  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x0ec03c20 = 247479328

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 20 3c c0 e0 00      04:43:25.041  READ DMA EXT

  ef 03 45 00 00 00 a0 00      04:43:25.040  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 0c      04:43:25.029  [VENDOR SPECIFIC]

  25 00 08 20 3c c0 e0 00      04:43:21.041  READ DMA EXT

  ef 03 45 00 00 00 a0 00      04:43:21.040  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

Error 2353 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 20 3c c0 ee  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x0ec03c20 = 247479328

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 20 3c c0 e0 00      04:43:21.041  READ DMA EXT

  ef 03 45 00 00 00 a0 00      04:43:21.040  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 0c      04:43:21.029  [VENDOR SPECIFIC]

  25 00 08 20 3c c0 e0 00      04:43:17.041  READ DMA EXT

  ef 03 45 00 00 00 a0 00      04:43:17.039  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

 *Quote:*   

> Error 2353 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)
> 
>   When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

 

Ca put ça je pense...

```
TTheEvil hellmaker # smartctl -a -d sat,12 /dev/sdb

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     TOSHIBA MK5059GSX

Serial Number:    30A4F7H7S

Firmware Version: GK003U

User Capacity:    500 107 862 016 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Sun Nov 14 15:46:50 2010 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x06)   Offline data collection activity

               was aborted by the device with a fatal error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      ( 249)   Self-test routine in progress...

               90% of test remaining.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 120) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 176) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003d)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   100   100   001    Pre-fail  Always       -       3037

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       34

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       2400

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       21

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   100   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       34

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       21

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       161

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       44 (Min/Max 18/46)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       161

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3120

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

220 Disk_Shift              0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       70

222 Loaded_Hours            0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       12

223 Load_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

224 Load_Friction           0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

226 Load-in_Time            0x0026   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       313

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0001   100   100   001    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 2357 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 2357 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 30 f0 db 80 ef  Error: UNC 48 sectors at LBA = 0x0f80dbf0 = 260103152

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 80 a0 db 80 e0 00      04:47:04.931  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 20 db 80 e0 00      04:47:04.929  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 a0 da 80 e0 00      04:47:04.927  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 20 da 80 e0 00      04:47:04.926  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 a0 d9 80 e0 00      04:47:04.924  READ DMA EXT

Error 2356 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 38 26 80 ef  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x0f802638 = 260056632

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 38 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.891  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 30 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.890  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 28 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.890  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 20 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.889  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 08 18 26 80 e0 00      04:46:58.889  READ DMA EXT

Error 2355 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 58 38 26 80 ef  Error: UNC 88 sectors at LBA = 0x0f802638 = 260056632

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 80 10 26 80 e0 00      04:46:54.748  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 90 25 80 e0 00      04:46:54.746  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 10 25 80 e0 00      04:46:54.744  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 90 24 80 e0 00      04:46:54.742  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 80 10 24 80 e0 00      04:46:54.740  READ DMA EXT

Error 2354 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 20 3c c0 ee  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x0ec03c20 = 247479328

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 20 3c c0 e0 00      04:43:25.041  READ DMA EXT

  ef 03 45 00 00 00 a0 00      04:43:25.040  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 0c      04:43:25.029  [VENDOR SPECIFIC]

  25 00 08 20 3c c0 e0 00      04:43:21.041  READ DMA EXT

  ef 03 45 00 00 00 a0 00      04:43:21.040  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

Error 2353 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13 hours (0 days + 13 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 08 20 3c c0 ee  Error: UNC 8 sectors at LBA = 0x0ec03c20 = 247479328

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 08 20 3c c0 e0 00      04:43:21.041  READ DMA EXT

  ef 03 45 00 00 00 a0 00      04:43:21.040  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 0c      04:43:21.029  [VENDOR SPECIFIC]

  25 00 08 20 3c c0 e0 00      04:43:17.041  READ DMA EXT

  ef 03 45 00 00 00 a0 00      04:43:17.039  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Aborted by host               90%        21         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

----------

## guilc

```
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       2400

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       161 

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3040 
```

OK

Ça ça pue...

Le disque a un défaut, ces valeurs ne sont pas du tout normal pour un disque en bon ordre de marche, surtout avec seulement 21h de vol => retour SAV

S'ils demandent pourquoi, ces informations su rapport SMART devraient leur foutre les yeux sur le problème.

Ça veut dire que le firmware du disque a détecté des clusters foirés, et a commencé à les remplacer par la petite FLASH de secours qui sert à ça. Donc que la surface du disque a un gros souci, et que le disque ne va pas survivre longtemps...

----------

## davidou2a

Ok, c'est donc bien un defaut

Bon cherchons la garantie du bouzin...

Et bien moi qui avait jamais eu de prob avec Verbatim... C'est un DD 2.5 USB Verbatim (enfin le DD en lui même TOSHIBA) si j'ai bien compris...

Bah merci a toi guilc  :Smile: 

Je vais me pencher sur smartctl j'avais un peu zappé cet outil jusqu'a present mais je vais donc changer ca  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Oui c'est un DD toshiba dans ton boîtier.

Ce genre de choses arrive, même avec les meilleurs. Si je me souviens bien, en moyenne tous constructeurs confondus on tourne aux environs de 2% de retours SAV au déballage.

SMART c'est bien pratique pour lire ce que le disque dur a à dire sur ses défauts.

Attention, certaines valeurs sont trompeuses parfois. Exemple : les erreurs que tu as dans le log de type "UNC 48 sectors at LBA XXXXX", en l'absence d'autre indicateur, ça peut vouloir dire un défaut de connectique, voire même un défaut de FS, ce genre de souci étant corrigeable (bon, dans ton cas ce n'est pas ça puisque tu as en plus de la réallocation de secteurs indiquant un défaut de surface du disque...)

----------

## davidou2a

Oui c'est sur, et surtout avant de me pencher sérieusement sur le problème j'ai testé le DD sous Mac0SX 10.4.11, sous Windows 7 et sous ma Gentoo...

J'ai meme testé plusieurs FS,

- FAT

- NTFS

- EXT 4

- HFS+

Dans tous les cas même problème, donc je pensais à un problème matériel, ce que tu confirmes  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

Voila la discussion faite avec le support de Verbatim... Vous en pensez quoi sur cette histoire de probleme d'alimentation?

 *Quote:*   

> Madame, Monsieur,
> 
> Nous vous remercions pour cet e-mail.
> 
> Votre numéro de dossier se trouve dans le sujet de cet e-mail.
> ...

 

----------

